# best settings for atitools on x1600 pro



## egras (Feb 16, 2006)

I am using ATI Tools to OC a Sapphire X1600 pro 256/AGP pro card.
Can anyone with the same card give me an idea of what they best oc thier card at. It would be helpfull to set limits so it doesnt get killed.

Any other suggestions would be helpfull using ATI tools, I am new to it.

Tried to auto set and it went to high and shut down card. Dont think I did any damage...I hope!!

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Feb 17, 2006)

Doubt you did any damage. If it auto detects max settings and crashes, I normally take the values 10MHz below what it was when it crashed and test if that's stable.


----------



## egras (Feb 18, 2006)

come on all!!!
Anyone can help?


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Sapphire X1600Pro overclocked*

First of all, I'm using a Zalman Fatal 1TY FS-V7 vga cooler and my GPU idle temperatures are under 50°C and on load peak not far over 60°C.

I did not do an overclock attempt with stock cooler, since it was running quite hot on stock.

Best settings are:
Core 540MHz
Memory 434MHz

That are the best settings for the Sapphire X1600Pro 256 PCI-E  on my system.

After alot of testing I noticed that the performance drops a little when increase or decrease the core or memory any further.


----------



## ben_the_french_du_33 (Feb 19, 2006)

hello I'm a noob

I've got the same card o/c at 600mhz/450mhz


----------

